# Hoyt Alero



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

knotdodger said:


> Has anyone shot this riser yet ? If so , what do you think of it ?
> I am looking for a riser to replace my Nexus, But looking for something not so
> expensive as a Faktor.
> 
> Thanks


Check this thread for some comparisons to the GMX: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5376221&p=1107176579#post1107176579

Also note that there has been a recall on the limb pocket dove tail bushing. I noted in the thread above that some of my limbs would fall out of the pocket while unstrung. Hoyt has recalled the bushing - I just received the replacements and the limbs fit much better. If you placed one of the early orders with Lancaster you may have the replacements already. I don't know when the newer limb pocket bushings became standard, so check your limb pocket dove tail bushings and make sure you have the updated ones. I also changed the 1/2" limb alignment screws with two 1/4" ones so as to have a locking screw. Color me cautious. 

Otherwise the riser has been working well. I shot a personal best at Sectionals last week with it.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I appreciate the info. Thanks


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Seattlepop said:


> Check this thread for some comparisons to the GMX: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5376221&p=1107176579#post1107176579
> 
> Also note that there has been a recall on the limb pocket dove tail bushing. I noted in the thread above that some of my limbs would fall out of the pocket while unstrung. Hoyt has recalled the bushing - I just received the replacements and the limbs fit much better. If you placed one of the early orders with Lancaster you may have the replacements already. I don't know when the newer limb pocket bushings became standard, so check your limb pocket dove tail bushings and make sure you have the updated ones. I also changed the 1/2" limb alignment screws with two 1/4" ones so as to have a locking screw. Color me cautious.
> 
> Otherwise the riser has been working well. I shot a personal best at Sectionals last week with it.


Which part is being replaced? I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is and what the solution is. Pics if possible?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoyt calls it a dovetail adjustment block:


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I just came up with something better (I think). With any luck we'd be able to see it by Tokyo.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi theminoritydude, any pics/previews? And are we talking an entire riser, or replacement dovetail block?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I can’t show it, I’m sorry. It’s out of my hands now, testing phase should begin anytime this month. At this point we are unsure of any potential issues it may have with regards to material fatigue but the theory and 3D simulation seems to suggest that it works. It’s going to be a whole new riser. I’m also working on a new sight. With any luck they could debut together.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

What market are you targeting?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

That’s not up to me as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Seattlepop said:


> What market are you targeting?


The vaporware one.


----------

